# Il Viaggio di Vetri: A Culinary Journey



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

By Jesse PhilbinIl Viaggio di Vetri is truly the cookbook for everybody. Professional chefs will find inspiration in the creative combinations of ingredients and flavors

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

